
Google Year in Search 2019 - hongzi
https://trends.google.com/trends/yis/2019/
======
hongzi
Video:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRCdORJiUgU](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRCdORJiUgU)

IMO though, Google's 2011 year review still remains the best Zeitgeist video
of all time:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAIEamakLoY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SAIEamakLoY)

